# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Spam bot

## DissertationResearch

Hi,

As an academic researcher I am hoping to speak to a few members about their experiences but as I am a new member of the forum all my posts are rejected by the spam bot. I have tried to reword and have avoided mentioning any phrases that I assume are flagged, but I still am unable to submit it. Could anyone help me by explaining what is wrong with my post (I can show anyone).

Thanks

----------


## aussie30

spambot software is broken posting this for 25 posts to finish my actual thread after spending 1 hr trying to alter it to post

----------


## aussie30

spambot software is broken posting this for 25 posts to finish m

----------


## aussie30

ng this for 25 posts to finish my actual thread after spending 1 hr trying to alter it to post

----------


## aussie30

spambot software is broken spending 1 hr trying to alter it to post

----------


## aussie30

spambot software is it to post

----------


## aussie30

spamr it to post

----------


## aussie30

spambot software is brokedsfs

----------


## aussie30

thread after spending 1 hr trying to alter it to post

----------


## aussie30

25 posts

----------


## aussie30

spambot software

----------


## aussie30

spambot software is broken

----------


## aussie30

spambot er it to post

----------


## aussie30

spambot 1 hr trying to alter it to post

----------


## aussie30

Finally done with 25 posts apologies for the spam but this spambot is absolutely stupid and preventing me from actually posting on the forum feel free to check my other post im not linking anything or spamming rubbish thanks

----------


## HoldMyBeer

what the fuuuuuuuuuuuuck

----------


## *Admin*

The reason your posts are being rejected is the appear as spam... you are using to many key words that trigger the spam software... so it appears the it is working perfectly... Thank you!

----------

